# Salton Sea Century



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

Goes this Saturday from Christmas Circle in Borrego Springs. Anyone in?


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Wow that sounds pretty cool. Too bad I can't make it. That would be an interesting area to ride.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

MTBMaven said:


> Wow that sounds pretty cool. Too bad I can't make it. That would be an interesting area to ride.


+1
Wish I'd heard of it before now. That area fascinates me.


----------



## 2faced (Apr 18, 2004)

*No Picnic*

The Santa Ana's came in and really turned up the suck factor. 20+mph winds and 90-100 degree heat made it a tough ride. Lot's of fun even with the conditions.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2007)

*I rode all 100 and it was brutal...*

Slowest century by an hour (this was only my third). The winds were so stinking severe. ONly century where I bought the jersey because despite the crappy time, I earned every stinking thread. Gusts at the top of Yaqui pass had to have been over 50mph....


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Saturday my riding friends and I were whining that the winds were so bad that we had to stop at the 72 mile mark, not complete the century. Yesterday AM I was whining that I was still ragged from the ride.

Today those same winds are blowing wildfires out of control through Southern California. Some of my friends may lose their homes, if one fire turns at all south I may lose mine, and heaven forbid, people may die. Makes our whining about wind on a ride pretty miniscule.

Hope everyone is safe!!


----------

